# does anyone fletch there own arrows?



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I just bought a Bohning helix jig and I was wondering how many other youth fletch there own arrows? what kind of glue to use is the other question? I am thinking the bohning quantum XT.


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

i use to i used bohning platinum glue


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I do but I use adhesive glue.


----------



## turkethinter84 (Jul 1, 2010)

I do..loc tite gel. Another at'er told me about it. Works great and it's cheap!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I do. I use Goat Tuff. Or Fletch Tite Platinum


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I just ordered some fletch tile platinum, it was very cheap. looks like good stuff too.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Goat tuff, I've used alot of others and that's my fav by far


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I was looking at that goat tuff, for my first glue I just want to see how well I like fletching myself. I think I will, because the closest pro shop is about 45 mins away.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i do, with loctite control gel


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I think goat tuff is my favorite out of all the ones I tried. You put it on, count to three and you're on to the next vane. Its that simple.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

well guys, I just bought the Bohning fletcher!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I use Gorilla Super Glue with the blue cap.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I do. I use the Bohning Platinum on my arrows, but the Goat Tuff is also pretty good.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

does anyone know if the bohning X2's will work with the 2" jig, because the X2's are 1.8"


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

> i do, with loctite control gel


x2 



> does anyone know if the bohning X2's will work with the 2" jig, because the X2's are 1.8"


not for sure but they should work


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Thy will be fine, a 2" jig just means that max length is 2"... Bohning platnium is sweet for alu's but you have to give bout a min per vane then an hr to set.

Any cyano-acrilate(sp) glue, so super glue etc will dry kinda brittle and leave a white residue if the excess is not wiped away. Goat tuff is a cyano-acrilate glue, but it is less strong of a mix so it dries more flexible and with less residue


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm using Flex Bond. It's not a fast dry glue, but all the cyanoacrylate based glues that I've used don't hold up very well. I guess I never tried Goat Tuff though.

I've only fletched one vane so far with it so I don't know how well it works but from what I've heard it's some of the strongest fletching glue on the market.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah, It doesnt really matter if I have to wait a little bit for my glue to set, im not in a big hurry.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I fletch my own arrows. I got a JoJan multi-fletcher with some stright clamps that I have set at an offset.
I use Easton arrow glue. You dont have to use a lot of it and it bonds really quick and keeps the vanes on there no matter what your arrows may go through.
It's actually called Easton Quick Bond Adhesive, it's about $10 a bottle but it lasts long since it doesnt take but a thin layer of it on yoyr vanes to make them hold really good.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

The other thing with like bohning platinum is that you really have to prep your shafts to get them to stick well


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

N7709K said:


> The other thing with like bohning platinum is that you really have to prep your shafts to get them to stick well


can i just use alcohol?


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> can i just use alcohol?


Either that or acetone. I usually just take a pot scrubber (those green things for scrubbing dishes) and blob a little alcohol on it then scrub down the arrow. Then once I get most of the glue off, I wipe it with a dry rag then go over it again with a clean rag with a touch of alcohol on it to make sure everything's clean. Let it dry and it should be ready to fletch. Also, once you've cleaned vane end of the shaft, try not to touch it with your fingers.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

use alcohol to clean the arrows. don't touch the part where you are about to fletch it after that. i'm suprised nobody else uses LocTite control Gel, it held up better than Goat Tuff for us.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> Either that or acetone. I usually just take a pot scrubber (those green things for scrubbing dishes) and blob a little alcohol on it then scrub down the arrow. Then once I get most of the glue off, I wipe it with a dry rag then go over it again with a clean rag with a touch of alcohol on it to make sure everything's clean. Let it dry and it should be ready to fletch. Also, once you've cleaned vane end of the shaft, try not to touch it with your fingers.


beat me to it.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

alright thanks guys, I just need to wait until my gear comes, I ordered a bohning helix jig, bohning Tiger blazer vanes :wink: a bohning stripper, fletch tile platinum, I think I have a pretty good set up.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> I fletch my own arrows. I got a JoJan multi-fletcher with some stright clamps that I have set at an offset.
> I use Easton arrow glue. You dont have to use a lot of it and it bonds really quick and keeps the vanes on there no matter what your arrows may go through.
> It's actually called Easton Quick Bond Adhesive, it's about $10 a bottle but it lasts long since it doesnt take but a thin layer of it on yoyr vanes to make them hold really good.


I must of gotten a bad tube of that stuff because I couldn't get it to work for the life of me. They held on alright but I could still tear em off really easy if I wasn't careful. The shop that I used to go to used it all the time and it worked great for them so idk what the deal was with that.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

That's bad prep Isaac, happens all the time. 

With carbons you should, if and old shaft, scape glue off, scotch brite, acetone or 98% iso alcohol. Then fletch


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

the guy at my shop used this stuff it was called green.. something.. I cant remember. thats what he used to prep them.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> That's bad prep Isaac, happens all the time.
> 
> With carbons you should, if and old shaft, scape glue off, scotch brite, acetone or 98% iso alcohol. Then fletch


I did exactly what you mentioned (always do) plus tried small amounts of glue to large amounts and, like I said, they held up alright, but not up to my standards.

I stripped the old fletches, scraped pretty much all the glue off, scrubbed them down with a scothbrite dowsed in alcohol, then went over them with a clean rag and some alcohol. Didn't touch them until they were fletched and still didn't have the best of luck.

All I can think is that the glue was old or something:dontknow:.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Didn't see your post, what % iso alcohol you using? Trying to fletch helical? When I have prepped shafts, back when didn't shoot wraps I scraped them clean, sanded with like 250grt cause thats the smallest I had 500 is better. The washed and scotchbrite, then acetone. Fletched them up, and it worked, lasted a long time before they and off.

Dylan, I have used it and not had many problems, but so far I'm going on like 10doz arrows and I'm not halfway through a bottle of goat tuff.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm using 100% denatured alcohol; the stuff you use in marine stoves. And I'm fletching with just a small offset. For me atleast, even loctite control gel didn't work any better.

I'm probably just to picky; I don't like my fletches coming off without me taking a knife to them. Seriously, if someone has an old arrow that's been fletched with super glue, loctite control gel, or quick bond, see if you can rip the vane off with your fingers. Maybe it's just an ocd thing...because really, how many people are going to purposely try to rip my vanes off, lol?

Ok, different question here fellas. How many of guys are using wraps? I've never used em before but I had a sheet of 3m Vinyl laying around so I put some on my lightspeeds. I couldnt' get rid of the lightspeeds so I'm just going to through a 125gr broadhead on the front with some regular blazers and use them for hunting.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Only thing I use on carbons if I have them handy at the time. They keep the shaft in better shape if you refletch a lot or have tough glue


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

lol.. n77, I need clarification if I am an idiot or not.. so to speed up the process of scrubbing the glue off my arrows, I take my pot scrubber, and my 14 volt cordless drill, I lightly clamp the arrow into the drills jaws, and let her rip while I hold the scrubber around it.. it seems to do the trick... is this a "yay" or a "nay" in your book..?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

This before or after you take a knife to the shafts to scrape the old glue off? 

If you set the drill on a really low torque settin and go real light and slow it will work.. Put tips in the arrows and chuck up the tips so you don't hurt the shaft


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

I fletch my own arrows. To get the glue off I take a papertowel with a little acetone on it.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

We do and we use Goat Tuff also.


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

fletch tite platnium and blue top gorilla glue is what i use


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

N7709K said:


> This before or after you take a knife to the shafts to scrape the old glue off?
> 
> If you set the drill on a really low torque settin and go real light and slow it will work.. Put tips in the arrows and chuck up the tips so you don't hurt the shaft


yes, fletchings are already off, lol, I put it on high gear, and put the... button to the metal? yeah..


----------



## lynnh (May 22, 2011)

I do, I use Fletch-Tite Platinum.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

i have been using Goat Tuff for the last couple years and have sometiems have had an issue getting it to stick, yes i prep the arrow. I just got the Bohning Quantum XT and it seems to work a little better.


----------



## HardCoreOutdoor (Jul 8, 2011)

cool.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

well I just got my jig and my vanes in today and in about 10 mins did the 4 fletching I needed to repair, all I can say, is I love it. I always hated having to bring the torn vanes and have the pro shop guy re fletch it! the platinum worked great!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

just got done fletching 7 arrows for my friend and wow.. pink tiger and a white tiger looks amazingly good..


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> just got done fletching 7 arrows for my friend and wow.. pink tiger and a white tiger looks amazingly good..


Pics....


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Pics....


coming right up!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Looks great, but how much helical do you have on there? Looks like alot.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

They look great! Looks like you did a good job for the first time fletching:wink:!

Last night I refletched my Lightspeeds with white wraps 2 pink and 1 pink tiger blazers. Since I couldn't get rid of them I thought I might as well use them for hunting. With a 125gr. broadhead on em they weigh in right at 400gr. with a 14% FOC...should work great for whitetails.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

lol, I will buy your pink tigers  thanks guys, I find fletching a lot of fun, I am glad I can help my friends out. and ODK1, that is only a 3 degree helical, its a bad angle.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Think the helix runs a 3degree helical but it's exaggerated with vane length


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

Cant go wrong with some 2 dollar super glue from wal-mart.  And you can never have TOO much helical. I would say go for as much as you can.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> lol, I will buy your pink tigers  thanks guys, I find fletching a lot of fun, I am glad I can help my friends out. and ODK1, that is only a 3 degree helical, its a bad angle.


Oh sorry, I meant to say I couldn't get rid of the Lightspeeds, lol. They're overspined for my new setup but since I couldn't get rid of them I'm just gonna use them for hunting. I do really like the pink and pink tiger combo though. Along with the white wraps I shouldn't have a problem finding them this fall when I arrow a big one:wink:.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

underdog145 said:


> Cant go wrong with some 2 dollar super glue from wal-mart.  And you can never have TOO much helical. I would say go for as much as you can.


never said it was bad it just looked like a lot from the angle and the vane length.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> Oh sorry, I meant to say I couldn't get rid of the Lightspeeds, lol. They're overspined for my new setup but since I couldn't get rid of them I'm just gonna use them for hunting. I do really like the pink and pink tiger combo though. Along with the white wraps I shouldn't have a problem finding them this fall when I arrow a big one:wink:.


ohh haha,pink is a pretty raw color


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

I love my pink vanes. Easy to see.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Lol, leaves a nice mark on your riser bridge


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I was looking at that goat tuff, for my first glue I just want to see how well I like fletching myself. I think I will, because the closest pro shop is about 45 mins away.


I used to use that, it does real well too.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I've got a crazy helical on mine. Used the helical clamp on the Bitz jig, then turned the top adjustment all the way to the right. Gets a good spin out of it and makes great flight.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Sighting In said:


> I've got a crazy helical on mine. Used the helical clamp on the Bitz jig, then turned the top adjustment all the way to the right. Gets a good spin out of it and makes great flight.


Got any pics of the arrow with the crazy helical?


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

I just bought some new fletching mine is PINK. prohibly guna put 2 lines on the left of center on the bitsinburger jig.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I ordered some new tiger blazers, no I have... green,orange,white,pink,white,yellow. that might be all the colors besides camo.. does anyone have a suggestion on what blazers I should put on my new FMJ's? it can be any color, tiger or regular.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I ordered some new tiger blazers, no I have... green,orange,white,pink,white,yellow. that might be all the colors besides camo.. does anyone have a suggestion on what blazers I should put on my new FMJ's? it can be any color, tiger or regular.


yellow cock vane and 2 green vanes with the tiger would look cool.

Another nice one would be to have a flourescent yellow wrap with 2 flourescent green tiger vanes and 1 white vane.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I really like my 2pink/1pink tiger combo if you're looking for something really bright colored.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I put together a few different ones.. Ill post a picture in a few.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

My shop has been having some serous problems with the Blazers lately. They re-designed them recently, and now they won't stick at all. Any of you guys have this?


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I posted earlier about using Gorilla with the blue cap but I kinda find it to be a brittle glue when dried. Are there any glues that are more "rubberized" when dried?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Sighting In said:


> My shop has been having some serous problems with the Blazers lately. They re-designed them recently, and now they won't stick at all. Any of you guys have this?


 no, mine have stuck very well.


rdneckhillbilly said:


> I posted earlier about using Gorilla with the blue cap but I kinda find it to be a brittle glue when dried. Are there any glues that are more "rubberized" when dried?


thats what I thought to.. I like the rubberized idea better.


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

my family owns a small pro shop so we do all are stuff...... we use the bohning helix jig and fletch tite platinum.. good stuff me and my dad usually crest wrap are arrows to.... blazers are the way to go


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

skulzhead said:


> my family owns a small pro shop so we do all are stuff...... we use the bohning helix jig and fletch tite platinum.. good stuff me and my dad usually crest wrap are arrows to.... blazers are the way to go


we have the same exact set up then  its a good one!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Orange tiger wraps with flo orange looks good... White with flo pink looks good, grivs alc wraps with blue blazers look sweet


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I do and I use a bitzenburger.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> I posted earlier about using Gorilla with the blue cap but I kinda find it to be a brittle glue when dried. Are there any glues that are more "rubberized" when dried?


 Flex Bond is what I use and it is more of a rubberized glue. It doesn't dry quite as fast but it's a really tough glue.



Sighting In said:


> My shop has been having some serous problems with the Blazers lately. They re-designed them recently, and now they won't stick at all. Any of you guys have this?


It seems like Bohning has that problem all the time...you'd of thought they'd had if figured out my now. For me peronally I've never had any issues so idk?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I've had good and bad blazers, but the new ones have all been good for me so far


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

same jacob. the pink ones shoot better than the black. so for me pinks the new black


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Any cyano glue will dry brittler than a Solvent based glue.

I have one bitz now, getting two or 3 more(originals). At the shop we have 12 bitz setup on the table.


----------



## arrowslinger 23 (Aug 5, 2011)

the fastest way to do it is the nap quik fletch


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Any cyano glue will dry brittler than a Solvent based glue.
> 
> I have one bitz now, getting two or 3 more(originals). At the shop we have 12 bitz setup on the table.


My shop has about 2 doz set up on a lazy susan. Super convenient, 'cause you can just turn the table and whichever one you need comes right to you. lol


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I use Fletch tite platinum.


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Love fletching my own arrows. Goat Tuff is the way to go


----------



## DuckCollector (Aug 10, 2011)

steel force...cheapest thing i found works just fine...dont use blazer fletching they come off 2 easy


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I got my new wraps for huntin season in today and got them put on, I think the look sweet!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> I got my new wraps for huntin season in today and got them put on, I think the look sweet!


looks good!! my dad's old wraps had blood drops and deer skulls, and said, duck or bleed on em.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> looks good!! my dad's old wraps had blood drops and deer skulls, and said, duck or bleed on em.


Nice! I had blood drops last year but I decided to stick with flames this year.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

sweet!! they look good!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

I use Easton Quick Bond Fletch Glue.


----------



## arrowslinger 23 (Aug 5, 2011)

the most cost effective clean way would be to buy quickfletch by NAP
6$ for enough fletchings for 3 arrows and all you have to do is boil water and put them in it for 10 seconds


----------



## FITAfanatic (Jun 29, 2009)

Ya gotta get the aluminum strips to put over the slits where you put the fletching than use goat tuff. No problems with them the whole 3-D season


----------

